# Halfords peelable paint/ plastidip cloan



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Noticed in Halfords today that they do their own brand peelable paint and wondered if anyone had tried it?

Fairly limited range of colours, satin silver, satin black, satin white and satin red. Possibly a blue too?


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

Haven't tried it but did wonder if it might offer some added protection to chassis and under body components.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2017)

rubberducky1957 said:


> Haven't tried it but did wonder if it might offer some added protection to chassis and under body components.


I used plastidip on a bonnet about 6 years ago, if the halfrauds one is the same or worse than this then I'd have said no. It does what it does very well, but it's not very thick and took stone chips very easily.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

That's dissapointing. I'm sure I had read somewhere before that the original plastidip was designed to protect steel in salt water. However I expect it's industrial applications had a far thicker application than you're ever likely to get from aerosols.


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

Harry_p said:


> That's dissapointing. I'm sure I had read somewhere before that the original plastidip was designed to protect steel in salt water. However I expect it's industrial applications had a far thicker application than you're ever likely to get from aerosols.


Might try it anyway and build up a thick coat. Idea is to have an easily renewable flexible coating on a four point chassis brace on top of recent multiple paint layers. Original powder coat had split open in several places across the most stressed part at the front of the brace - standard chassis has the structural rigidity of a crisp packet and flexes a fair bit without it.


----------

